# Digital TV converter



## doublebrowtine (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone use one of these in their camper? If so,does it work good and what kind. Best Buy has them for 34.00. Thinking about doing this instead of a dish.

Thanks


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've tried that last season ,wouldn't pick up anything at all. Don't really know why, it works fine in the garage at home. Picks up a bunch of channels. Good luck


----------



## bandit819 (Jul 13, 2011)

I use one in Dooly county in my trailer. Could not get any signal. Hooked it up with a digital power anteae and now get most networks, got the anranea on e-bay for 75.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 13, 2011)

We used one at our club in Oglethorpe county last year and it was a big pain in the tail.  We could get more channels before they swapped over.  The box that we have came from Best Buy.  If I had my pick it would be satellite.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## GMC Triton (Aug 14, 2011)

I was told I would need one also due to my regular camper antenna not being the updated newer style. I connected my new flat screen up and it connected and gave me 30+ channels. I would try that before I bought one


----------



## paratrooper202 (Aug 15, 2011)

If your going to use and over the air antenna with the box you need a preamp in line with the antenna.... If you live close to Atlanta you may pick up stations without the preamp.. Google tv antenna preamp and you will see what I am talking about.. I use and old tv with the box and a preamp with a $45 tv antenna, push-up-pole and I am happy where ever I go camping with the tv..

Hooking to the box and antenna you are not going to get anything unless you are real close to Atlanta or major big city..

GOOD LUCK!
Chris C
KI4JPG


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 15, 2011)

paratrooper202, are you saying to use a converter box plus the preamp antenna.

I camp at lake oconne a lot

Thanks


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 15, 2011)

GMC Triton said:


> I was told I would need one also due to my regular camper antenna not being the updated newer style. I connected my new flat screen up and it connected and gave me 30+ channels. I would try that before I bought one



Thanks, I will try this too


----------



## paratrooper202 (Aug 15, 2011)

doublebrowtine said:


> paratrooper202, are you saying to use a converter box plus the preamp antenna.
> 
> I camp at lake oconne a lot
> 
> Thanks



YES

If using a old style tv (tube) you  need to put a preamp in line with the antenna.. They sell some antenna with a preamp built in the them for $29.99 I use one of those also.. If you have the antenna just order you a preamp and put that in line with the antenna.. Radio shack sells a preamp for $40 I think..


----------



## paratrooper202 (Aug 15, 2011)

doublebrowtine said:


> paratrooper202, are you saying to use a converter box plus the preamp antenna.
> 
> I camp at lake oconne a lot
> 
> Thanks



When using the preamp you should get the Macon channels just find.. I use a 22 ft push-up pole to mount my antenna to get it off the ground a little.. Get that antenna up high as you can for better results. If using a beam or yagi  antenna you need to point in the direction of the station trying to receive..


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 15, 2011)

THANKS for your help with this.


----------

